# Not quite an EBike ...



## Landsurfer (26 Nov 2019)

We met this guy at our local shopping centre ....
<£200 off EBay for the kit he told us ......
You Know You Want Too






......


----------



## sleuthey (26 Nov 2019)

How are you supposed to pedal with all that lot in the way!


----------



## johnnyb47 (26 Nov 2019)

There's an old eccentric guy who lives in my area whos got a bike like this.
This summer gone, i got chatting to him about his bike. The bike looked like an old 60s/70s racer and was well worn. The rear was covered with about half a dozen lights and the bars looked like a vespa with multiple mirrors strapped to it.
As i said he was a very eccentric guy but was very interesting to talk to.
Obviously a motorised bike is illegal to use around town, and he said he just used it as an ordinary pedal cycle to get around, but as he lived up in the Welsh mountains and age was against him, when he got out into the "sticks" where no one was about he would use the engine to get up the long climbs.


----------



## Smudge (26 Nov 2019)

Dont see the point..... Totally illegal to ride anywhere apart from private land and even more conspicuously illegal than an over powered ebike.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Nov 2019)

saw and smelt an motorised bike a few weeks ago - putputing along happily on a main road with a great smell of dodgy fuel wafting out behind it


God knows how safe the damn thing was but the bloke riding it looked happy


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2019)

Saw one of those the other day being ridden o the pavement


----------



## shingwell (27 Nov 2019)

Nice clothing/finger/gonad trap with that long unguarded chain! But you probably won't notice because you will have passed out what with the hot exhaust fumes outlet being right beneath your face!


----------



## berty bassett (28 Nov 2019)

if your gonads hang that low with the crossbar in the way please seek medical advice


----------



## confusedcyclist (13 Dec 2019)

shingwell said:


> Nice clothing/finger/gonad trap with that long unguarded chain! But you probably won't notice because you will have passed out what with the hot exhaust fumes outlet being right beneath your face!


Not to mention those highly flammable liquids!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Dec 2019)

Landsurfer said:


> We met this guy at our local shopping centre ....
> <£200 off EBay for the kit he told us ......
> You Know You Want Too




No thanks. 
Is he a complete idiot?


----------



## Smudge (13 Dec 2019)

I've just seen one of these in my local park, with this same motor outfit attached to a no name BSO. The young guy was walking with it as he was with someone else who was on foot. I was quite intrigued by it, so stopped the guy to talk to him about it. Never got very far with that as he sounded Eastern European and could hardly speak any English. 
I then saw him riding it on the road that is adjacent to the park. Stood out like a sore thumb with the engine buzzing loudly away. I wondered how long it will be before he's pulled on it, but as traffic police are few and far between these days, he'll probably get away with it for a while.


----------



## nikkiss (26 Dec 2019)

whats the point of this? why he doesn't get a normal legal ebike or a motorbike...


----------

